# JBuilder startet nicht (Suse Linux)



## outside7 (26. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe den Borland JBuilder Foundation 2005 heruntergeladen und ihn auch erfolgreich installiert.
Aber wenn ich nun versuche das Programm zu starten, dann lädt er zwar kurz herum, bricht aber nach ca. 10 Sekunden ab, ohne irgendetwas geöffnet zu haben (nicht einmal den JBuilder Start-Screen).

Kennt das Problem jemand?

Betriebssystem ist
Suse Linux Prof 9.1 (und natürlich die Linux-Version vom JBuilder)
(auf Windows läufts hingegen (wiederum die Win-Version, versteht sich))


----------



## niemand (26. Mrz 2005)

Ich kenne das Problem nicht, aber schau dich mal nach Fehlermeldungen um (/var/log/messages, eigene Logs vom JBuilder, ...)

cu


----------



## Pulvertoastman (30. Mrz 2005)

Starte mal den Jbuilder von der Konsole, eventuell auch mit der Option -verbose


```
jbuilder -verbose
```

Da sollte dann auch einiges über die Ursachen des Abrruchs stehen.


----------

